# Bow Upgrade



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

I have a Reflex Grizzly that I bought in 2005. After the late archery season is done I am having it restrung and am switching to a loop. I am going to use this time as an opportunity to upgrade my bow. I have a pretty basic setup right now. The bow shoots great, it is quiet and pretty fast and has good KE. I want to get a new sight and rest, any suggestions would help. I was at the bow shop by my house the other day looking around and there are so many options. Are there brands that I should stay away from? I'm not too concerned about money seeing how I will space it out throughout the off season but I don't want to spend money a new bow which I can't afford. Thanks in advance


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Proline Strings, you will not be sorry, 60X and Vaportrail are good as well. I like my Limbdriver rest but there are others out there, you don't state what you are shooting now. As far as sights go Sword is a good value and a sturdy product, too many choices I'd suggest you pour over the mail order sites and see what is out there that meets your hunting style and needs. Maybe work on the bows balance, a proper stab will do wonders for steadying your sight picture if chosen correctly.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

454casull said:


> Proline Strings, you will not be sorry, 60X and Vaportrail are good as well. I like my Limbdriver rest but there are others out there, you don't state what you are shooting now. As far as sights go Sword is a good value and a sturdy product, too many choices I'd suggest you pour over the mail order sites and see what is out there that meets your hunting style and needs. Maybe work on the bows balance, a proper stab will do wonders for steadying your sight picture if chosen correctly.


Thanks for the help. Right now I believe i have a NAP QuikTune arrow rest (2 prong). Not sure on the sight exactly, I know that it is a 3 pin horizontal sight, pretty basic avg priced sight.


----------



## Rootsy (Nov 1, 2006)

Been playing with the limbdriver Pro V rest on a couple new bows and so far they are the cat's meow...


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

bowhuntordie said:


> Thanks for the help. Right now I believe i have a *NAP QuikTune arrow rest (2 prong).* Not sure on the sight exactly, I know that it is a 3 pin horizontal sight, pretty basic avg priced sight.


You definately have room for improvement. You can get real crazy with sights too but think bullet proof design meaning more metal than plastic, zero plactic if possible. Micro adjust IS a good feature for the sight but not really necessary for your rest. What release are you currently shooting? Stay away from the rests that rotate or move a great deal such as the Trophy ridge revolution, here again think robust design. I was not a huge WB fan in the beginning and still will not shoot one since I like feathers but on my sons bow it is very accurate, I'm impressed. Full containment is a non-issue in my eyes but to each his own.


----------



## NovemberWhitetailz (Oct 10, 2008)

I use the Quad Drop away HD and love it. 

Tropy ridge Micro hit man 5 with .10 pin size for my sight. Easy to adjust and locks in place with no problems. IMO any sight you buy, buy with the .10 pin sizes. Really makes a difference out past 30yds You never have to worry about your pin taking up the vitals and you can start picking out hairs on whatever animal you plan to shoot


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER2 said:


> I use the Quad Drop away HD and love it.
> 
> Tropy ridge Micro hit man 5 with .10 pin size for my sight. Easy to adjust and locks in place with no problems. IMO any sight you buy, buy with the .10 pin sizes. Really makes a difference out past 30yds You never have to worry about your pin taking up the vitals and you can start picking out hairs on whatever animal you plan to shoot


I agree on the theory but personally I think that is too small, if you shoot a lot of 3D then go for it, .019 for me. One thing when you chose a sight take into consideration what size you peep is and if the sight housing is fixed or on a dovetail. You want the peep aperture to perfectly align with the round sight housing at full draw. So, if you have a 1/4" peep then the housing should be 2". The reason I mention dovetails is they can be moved to correct this issue and for me they are more accurate due to the longer sighting radius.


----------



## 88luneke (Jan 13, 2009)

I had the copper John dead nuts 2.The smaller aperture of the CJ was annoying, for me anyways. 

I recently bought a G5 Optix XR (in the mail) because it has a larger aperture than the CJ. Also has 3 fixed and a floater, which will be nice for eliminating extra pins and more accuracy down range.

For a rest I'm getting a ripcord code red. To me this is the same as a QAD, but no plastic and cheaper. Really I just wanted a rest that is a drop away and could tune for vertical and horizontal directions independently. Ripcord fit the bill and the budget. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DoeMaster (Aug 24, 2012)

I have a ripcord arrow rest and Truglo Micro-brite 5 pin sight. I have shot a wisker biscuit for the last 6 years and it was great for hunting, but the ripcord is good for hunting and 3d. The micro-brite increasingly smaller pins for the longer distances all the way down to .10. Also, it has a built in light that shines into the fiber tube, through the middle of the sight.


----------



## bowhuntordie (Mar 24, 2007)

Thanks for all your help guys, I really appreciate it. I used to shoot and bowhunt a lot but for the past 4-5 years i have pretty much just been duck hunting. My buddy is starting to get me back into it so I am kind of out of the loop on the current technology and what is really good vs the gimmicks. Currently I have a cheap trufire patriot. I always wanted a new release just never "pulled the trigger". I believe my fiance is taking care of this problem for Christmas and getting me the Trufire hardcore max. Like i said before I am switching to a loop and liked the way the hardcore felt when I tried it out. The other day I was looking at the Ultra Rest and the Ripcord side by side. The sight is really the one that has me lost, some of them are just insane now! Again, thanks for sharing your opinions, it will definitely help out.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Wise move on the release upgrade. I am a diehard Scott fan, been shooting them (in some cases the same release) for close to 30 years. Buckle straps are so much more consistent in feel too.


----------

